# [SOLVED] Mail merge with excel problem



## eitan (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I created a template word document with mail merge fields that connects to an excel for it's data.
my problem is that it only works for the first time, and if the data in the excel is changed, when I run the merge in word, I get the data from the first time.
in the excel workbook, I have a sheet called Transfer (in merge, Transfer$) and when I update the excel, I copy the new data to the Transfer sheet, and I want the mail merge to create a new word document that has the new data in that Transfer sheet.

Why is Word not updated with the new data?

Thanks

Eitan


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Mail merge with excel problem*

That usually indicates:
a) you're actually connecting to a different workbook; or
b) you're editing the workbook and either haven't saved the changes or haven't closed & re-opened the mailmerge main document.


----------



## eitan (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Mail merge with excel problem*

Hi paul,

Thank you for your replay,

The answer to bothe your option is no...

Although I planned the xls with a vba script that opens the word and activate the mail merge from it, after I encountered the problem i posted here, I tryed to just runu the word and use the excel as my db, and it hapens again:
1. both Word and Excel are closed, Excel has the data I want in the mail merge on the "transfer$" sheet.
2. I open the Mailmerge main document and press the "Preview Results" and get a data that is different from the one in the "Transfer$" sheet in the Excel it is pointing to...
It's like word, once it's connected to the excel, saves a cash of the data someware, that even restarting the pc is not deleting it...


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Mail merge with excel problem*

When you open a Word mailmerge main document, it connects to the data source and returns only the current data. It does not cache old data. Therefore, if you're not seeing the updated data, you're not updating the workbook the mailmerge main document is using.


----------

